# GPX to GP5 ?



## cult-leader-of-djent

I don't know if this is the right place for this matter but I'd really like to know if there was a way to change this gpx file to gp5. Help a  out

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/r/rings_of_saturn/immaculate_order_guitar_pro.htm


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nope


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
Guess I'll have to get gp6


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent

Thank you for the help though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, gp6 sucks too :\


----------



## jafurman

If you have GP6 you can export .gpx files as .gp5 files. Here's a download link for a .gp5 version of that tab. If you have any other tabs you'd like converted, just let me know here or via PM and I'd be glad to do so.


----------



## Tyler

As he said, just export it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Whaaaat, is that a new feature?!


----------



## shortens

This website does the job for me:
Tab-Exporter - Tab player and converter - New Version !


----------



## Grimbold

i'm pretty sure you can also do it within the GP5 program...


----------



## thesnowdog

shortens said:


> This website does the job for me:
> Tab-Exporter - Tab player and converter - New Version !



I've had varying degrees of success with that on the few occasions I've tried it.


----------



## Spazinator

I was tinkering with the export method last night and found that sometimes I would lose tracks (lead, rhythm guitar) while importing into GP5. I also found out that if you have a power tab file you can do the same export method to open it in GP5.


----------



## MILMILMIL

this site can convert gpx to gp5

WebTabPlayer.com - More than 350.000 tabs available for free with online tab player !


----------



## GuitarRafa78

MILMILMIL said:


> this site can convert gpx to gp5
> 
> WebTabPlayer.com - More than 350.000 tabs available for free with online tab player !



Nice site!, very helpfull! thanks!


----------



## Hollowway

Sorry for the necro guys, but I need a way to open GPX files. I'm using Tuxguitar, and with all the tab files being blocked by the recording industry I'm loathe to buy GP6 only to have no tabs for it. But I've got a couple I want to open, and all the methods I can find online no longer work (including the above webtabplayer.com). Anyone have anything that can help me?


----------



## noUser01

Hollowway said:


> Sorry for the necro guys, but I need a way to open GPX files. I'm using Tuxguitar, and with all the tab files being blocked by the recording industry I'm loathe to buy GP6 only to have no tabs for it. But I've got a couple I want to open, and all the methods I can find online no longer work (including the above webtabplayer.com). Anyone have anything that can help me?



Why not get GP6? It works, opens GPX and GP5 tabs and can convert GPX to GP5 if need be. I don't see why you couldn't just grab it. Or just get someone to convert them for you.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I could. I probably wouldn't use it as much, so I was hoping for a quick and dirty way to open the file. But it's only $59. I spend more than that just thinking about buying guitars, so it's not like I can't spring for it.


----------



## jonajon91

It seems Tabexporter is no longer a real website. Does anyone have another way to sort these out?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

jonajon91 said:


> It seems Tabexporter is no longer a real website. Does anyone have another way to sort these out?



Honestly, the best way is just to get GP6. I actually own GP6 and find it's worse as a compositional tool than GP5, but it is better as a learning tool.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I thought tuxguitar could open gpx files. Did it change? I'm pretty sure I opened a few in the recent past.

Edit... really need to look at dates of posts. .... me.


----------



## Eptaceros

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-.GPX-to-GP5-(with-Tuxguitar-1.2)

This method has worked for me recently.


----------



## metalfiiish

Eptaceros said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-.GPX-to-GP5-(with-Tuxguitar-1.2)
> 
> This method has worked for me recently.



Came here to link this guide, but already beat to it. This worked like a charm. Stinks that gp5 cant read them properly lol.


----------



## jonajon91

Tuxguitar mostly works, but there are little things like it putting in an extra repeat every time there is one.


----------



## The Omega Cluster

GP6 sucks balls. When exporting a .gpx to a .gp5, many things can and will go wrong. Same when you export to MIDI. And alternatively some things will go wrong when reading a .gp5 on GP6.

I really (and hopelessly) hope that GP7 is a new GP5 that actually works on Mac as well (I'm stuck with GP6).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Omega Cluster said:


> I really (and hopelessly) hope that GP7 actually works



Fixed that


----------

